# AKU Pakistan MBBS Admission



## hameed (Jan 22, 2007)

_Hello, I'm a grade 12 student in Canada, and interested to apply AKU MBBS. Anyone has any info about admission requirements? Specifically SAT 1. _


----------



## abduljalil91 (Feb 1, 2011)

I have the same kind of the question, i am in grade 12, canada, and my parents and other ppl are all suggesting me to go to pakistan to do MBBS, as over here in Canada it takes a very long time. BUt i reallly have no idea how to do it? like should i go to pakistan or something first? should i give sat from here? and i am really confused between sat 1 or 2 AND mcat.......and oh yea my average in grade 12 is coming out to be about high 70s......CAN ANY1 PLZZZZZ HELP ME AND TELL ME WHT EXACTLY I SHOULD DO??????????????????????????and ASAP


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

hameed said:


> _Hello, I'm a grade 12 student in Canada, and interested to apply AKU MBBS. Anyone has any info about admission requirements? Specifically SAT 1. _


4 feb, 2011 was the last date 2 apply in AKU fr this session.


----------



## sumera (Oct 31, 2010)

asalmalikum may i know ur seat number for aku test


----------



## Peach1994 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi 

I am a grade 11 student and going to visit Karachi to see it my self how is AKU and Dow Intl;

According to my info, u are required to write SAT II in Biology, Chemistry and Physic, besides keep 85% average marks and also sit in AKU test


----------



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

^hi peach1994 (or now Greed, I suppose 
please do share your observations and experience when you visit AKU and DIMC Intl

best of luck 2 u
iqrarocks!


----------



## panjatan5 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have visited AKU and DOW International in December. Aga Khan is a really prestigious university and DOW International is really nice itself. Both universities are nicely constructed and academic wise, they are the best. And I'm saying this from a perspective of a American student. The only thing is that AKU is really competitive to be admitted. And looking at their sample entrance exam, it seems to be hard for the Physics and Chemistry sections. Good Luck to all who are applying to both of the colleges!


----------



## Peach1994 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi 

Have u clarified the entry requirement, they state 85% or grade B for North American student, are u preparing for the admission test and how were u able to arrange the visit to these institutions.


----------



## panjatan5 (Feb 20, 2011)

I am applying to AKU and yes, I am preparing for the entrance exam. We don't get to find out about being accepted until August, as I have heard. And about arranging a visit to both of the institutions, well you can call the admission office of the Medical school at AKU, and they'll let you come and visit/ tour around the campus. And for DOW International, you can do the same, you can tour around. You'll just have to call the admission office, to ask them about the day and time, that you can come to visit. They are pretty nice about this kind of stuff. And if you're a grade 11 student, you'll be applying to AKU in the 2011-2012 admission program? Due to the fact that IBCC, which is the equivalency thing, you have to have your 9-12 transcript, in order to make your IBCC equivalency! But, try to schedule an appointment, with both of the institutions.


----------



## Greed (Feb 19, 2011)

Alright then thanks for the info i'll see what i can do.


----------



## Greed (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh and iqra i will after i come back


----------



## ahmad nabi (Feb 12, 2011)

*Please read the forum rules. Your post was deleted due to poor spelling and grammar. Shorthand posts are not allowed, neither is typing in all caps.

Thanks. - Moderators
*


----------

